# Yukon Gold



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Got a wonderful delivery today. *B DesertNanny Yukon Gold and his wether buddy. I believe hubs and I will get super creative and call the wether . . . Buddy!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oooooo. Handsome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Aww. Yes, very handsome!! Have fun with them!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Now I have to wait for babies


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What a creative name! How long did it take out to come up with it? lol

What a handsome buck! Congrats. I hope he throws you some awesome kids.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh jeez, we thought and pondered. But finally after agonizing hours, we went with Buddy for the wether buddy, lol. Easiest name ever.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

And that randy little goat was already trying to figure out how to scale the fence, lol. We left to get the dog, and he was standing, straddling the corner to see if he could climb, lol. He's eager to start work.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Handsome! Congratulations!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cool buck, I saw him for sale awhile back, congrats! You got a good one!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

What a nice looking bucky! And just a thought but you could name the wether potato. Then you just have to call "Yukon Gold Potato!" to call them both


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> What a nice looking bucky! And just a thought but you could name the wether potato. Then you just have to call "Yukon Gold Potato!" to call them both


Lol!!!


----------

